# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Avatar

## Luiz_Carlos

Olá, a todos!

Não sei se aqui é o lugar certo para esta pergunta...

Não estou conseguindo colocar um avatar externo. Fui na área de "editar avatar" e não havia a opção de colocar um avatar, diferente da lista do fórum. Havia apenas alguns ... 

Como faço para colocar um avatar externo?

Grato.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá, a todos!
> 
> Não sei se aqui é o lugar certo para esta pergunta...
> 
> Não estou conseguindo colocar um avatar externo. Fui na área de "editar avatar" e não havia a opção de colocar um avatar, diferente da lista do fórum. Havia apenas alguns ... 
> 
> Como faço para colocar um avatar externo?
> 
> Grato.


Olá Luiz

Só membros Identificados podem ter avatares personalizados.

----------


## Luiz_Carlos

Como eu faço para me indentificar?

No perfil havia um ítem que pedia para colocar o telefone, para se identificar, ou o fiz.

Grato

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Como eu faço para me indentificar?
> 
> No perfil havia um ítem que pedia para colocar o telefone, para se identificar, ou o fiz.
> 
> Grato


então, já só falta mesmo uma foto de identificação

----------


## Luiz_Carlos

Coloquei a foto, mas ainda não consegui colocar o avatar.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Coloquei a foto, mas ainda não consegui colocar o avatar.



Oi, Luiz Carlos.

Tens de aguardar que a administração te coloque na lista de "Membros Identificados". Por debaixo do teu nome vai deixar de aparecer a designação "Membro Júnior" e passará a constar a designação de "Membro Identificado". Então aí, poderás colocar o avatar.

----------


## Luiz_Carlos

Olá, Julio Macieira e José Passos Campainha!

Obrigado pelo apoio.

Agora deu certo :Pracima:  

Grato

----------


## Ednei Rocha

SDs,

Tbm editei meu perfil, informando os dados solicitados, todavia, como faço para incluir a foto em meu avatar???

Grato

----------


## Julio Macieira

> SDs,
> 
> Tbm editei meu perfil, informando os dados solicitados, todavia, como faço para incluir a foto em meu avatar???
> 
> Grato


Olá Ednei  :Olá: 

Para colocares um avatar personalizado tens de te tornar membro identificado. Para isso tens de ter uma foto que te identifique (coisa que não está feita)  :SbOk:

----------


## Ednei Rocha

Sds.

Em Editar Foto, possuo uma imagem inserida.
Existe algum critério ou característica específica para as fotos? (foto pessoal, imagem qualquer?)

Grato

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boas,
Gostaria de mudar o meu avatar!

já inseri a minha foto e o meu número de telemovel à muito tempo e ainda não sou membro identificado !?

Cumprimentos,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> Gostaria de mudar o meu avatar!
> 
> já inseri a minha foto e o meu número de telemóvel à muito tempo e ainda não sou membro identificado !?
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Pedro


 :Olá: Viva
Agora és membro identificado como solicitado! A solicitação para membro identificado tem de ser feita aqui, ou pode passar despercebida. 			 			 				Utilizador Identificado 			 			( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página). Estive a verificar e nunca pediste para seres membro identificado.
Qual é o Avatar que queres?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Viva
> Agora és membro identificado como solicitado! A solicitação para membro identificado tem de ser feita aqui, ou pode passar despercebida. 			 			 				Utilizador Identificado 			 			( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página). Estive a verificar e nunca pediste para seres membro identificado.
> Qual é o Avatar que queres?
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Boas,
Obrigado Pedro  :SbOk2: ... não tinha reparado nesse topico desculpa  :yb665:  , amanhã já vou uploadar o avatar.

Cumprimentos,
Pedro

----------

